
Hack the Pentagon - harshabhat86
http://istartup.today/2016/06/19/the-pentagon-expands-program-for-hackers-to-test-its-security/
======
hackney
Apparently when the hacking began it took all of 13 mins. to find the first
hole. Sounds like fun actually.

